# Chicken House pic's



## Tadder (Jan 16, 2017)

Had a good time shooten and had a 3 way shoot off for top score. Old Geez had an arrow discussion one more time Good times and lots fun at the chicken house.


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 18, 2017)

When's the next shoot? And can anybody just show up to shoot?


----------



## abhunter (Jan 18, 2017)

Calebem88 said:


> When's the next shoot? And can anybody just show up to shoot?



We're shooting on Monday nights practice starts @ 6:00
scoring @7:00, Everyone's welcome.
619 Hubert Pittman Rd, Pendergrass Ga


----------



## Calebem88 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks! hope to see you there.


----------

